# AKC & Coat question..



## Canales110 (Feb 5, 2021)

So I was told that my 10 month old German Shepherd could never be a champion. I was told her coat was too soft and some some parts are long. I realized her coat is soft because I bath her 2x a month since she does sometimes sleep with me on the bed. But as far as the length of her coat, is it possible I can just trim some of the hairs or is that not allowed at all? I was told UKC events would be best because they are loose to the standards. Is that true? And is it possible for her to earn champion to her title if I do other dog competition like rally or obedience?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Long coats are not allowed in conformation events, I believe. @dogfaeries can probably provide more info. Nothing to keep you out of obedience or other events though. 
Did you purchase her for show and if so did your breeder not mention the long coat issue?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

A long coat is just a fault, and not a disqualification. While I show in AKC, I would suggest getting your feet wet with UKC. Competition in GSDs in AKC is pretty stiff, and unless your coated dog is outstanding, you probably won’t do well. However there is a long coat class at the National, which never made sense to me, lol.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I attended a USCA Sieger Show in 2017 and they show long coats. Look into that.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Are you asking specifically about showing in conformation? There's more than one kind of "champion", you can compete with your dog in any sport that interests you. Conformation showing is about how closely your dog conforms to the breed standard. There's a lot more AKC and UKC events than just conformation.


----------



## Max’s Owner (Aug 10, 2020)

In what? Conformation? Obedience? Tracking? Herding? Etc.


----------

